# Minimum rear legroom requirement for Uberx vehicle



## SunchaserTampa

So - I started driving part-time in October 2014 as time allows or as the mood strikes .... and quite frankly I enjoy it. I have been using a 2004 Camry, only 84K miles - always garaged, cosmetically white and shiny and mechanically a high 8 out of 10. But, the clock has run out. I was given notice : as of March 1, 2015 - it'll no longer be acceptable. It's a shame, but I totally understand. Passengers are entitled to vehicles that are newer, and the implied reliability that goes along with that. So I am about to replace it.

I have been looking for my version of an ideal vehicle for reliability, safety and economy. Strongly considering a Mazda3 with Skyactiv system - perhaps a 2012 or 2013. I just happened to ask Uber if that was an acceptable vehicle - and the response I got said surprised me : 2005 or newer, 4 door vehicle,* with a minimum of 35 inches rear legroom. *Now, it turns out the Mazda3 _does _have that, so that vehicle apparently is fine. I never saw or heard of this legroom requirement thing before. Many compact cars meet the requirement, but some DO NOT. Hyundai Sonata, Elantra, Honda Civic, Nissan Sentra - according to motortrend's website - used cars, interior specs - they come up an inch or more short in that area.

So is this new, something that's coming ? Does this vary location to location ??


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Sounds like one of those BS rules that some reps will tell you about but others will have no idea of and it doesn't matter because it'll never be enforced anyway. You think an Uber employee is gonna come inspect you with a ruler or something? lol.


----------



## getemtheresafely

It seems with uber as time goes by, things are taken into consideration about what is acceptable for passengers (leg space and comfortability) and they certainly act.......but by the same token, they seem to not give a shit about driver acceptability........


----------



## SunchaserTampa

Maybe it is, maybe it isn't.

Being a 6 footer myself, I think it's a good concept - no one wants to get crammed into a Chevy Spark, or some micro-sub-compact. Especially if it's a small group. Now here in FL, we don't have people encumbered in bulky coats, boots, hats etc. But the flip side of that : no one wants to ride tightly squeezed into a little subcompact hotbox for any length of time either during a Central Florida July.

I was just curious if anyone has made the mistake of buying what they _thought_ was a perfectly acceptable vehicle for Uber use - only to find out otherwise ?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

off topic but dude change your avatar it's disgusting.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

Not as disgusting as yours - Stalin murdered like...... what ? - 30 million of his own countrymen ? 

Sardonicus went into face-freeze after he broke into a grave - he was a dick, but mostly harmless. Who's the REAL monster here ??


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Yeah but Stalin is pleasant to look at.


----------



## gman

SunchaserTampa said:


> So - I started driving part-time in October 2014 as time allows or as the mood strikes .... and quite frankly I enjoy it. I have been using a 2004 Camry, only 84K miles - always garaged, cosmetically white and shiny and mechanically a high 8 out of 10. But, the clock has run out. I was given notice : as of March 1, 2015 - it'll no longer be acceptable. It's a shame, but I totally understand. Passengers are entitled to vehicles that are newer, and the implied reliability that goes along with that. So I am about to replace it.
> 
> I have been looking for my version of an ideal vehicle for reliability, safety and economy. Strongly considering a Mazda3 with Skyactiv system - perhaps a 2012 or 2013. I just happened to ask Uber if that was an acceptable vehicle - and the response I got said surprised me : 2005 or newer, 4 door vehicle,* with a minimum of 35 inches rear legroom. *Now, it turns out the Mazda3 _does _have that, so that vehicle apparently is fine. I never saw or heard of this legroom requirement thing before. Many compact cars meet the requirement, but some DO NOT. Hyundai Sonata, Elantra, Honda Civic, Nissan Sentra - according to motortrend's website - used cars, interior specs - they come up an inch or more short in that area.
> 
> So is this new, something that's coming ? Does this vary location to location ??


Mazda 3 wouldn't be a good car for Uber, given that the back seats are kind of bucket seats, not easy for passengers to "slide over" and such, plus not a lot of leg room. At least the 2014 I looked at last year was like that. Try for something with more of a "bench" back seat, like a Toyota Corolla or similar.


----------



## Jeeves

I agree the corolla is cheap, reliable and the right size. Legroom limit- seems adjustable and arbitrary. We can't even begin to piece together their policies at this company. It's comparable to government.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

I am glad you brought that up - sort of. I looked on the motor*trend used car specs pages........... there is only 1/10th of an inch difference between the rear legroom of a mazda3( 36.2" ) and a corolla (36.3") - that's negligible. The Mazda3 does have seat-belts for 3 in the rear ........... specifically, the center seat belt is a 3 point belt ..... compare the two room-wise, they are nearly identical. The mileage is better w/ the Mazda 2.0 liter and so are the latest reliability reports. Plus - if I do go for the Mazda, I am going hatchback - I like the added versatility.


----------



## Lou W

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Yeah but Stalin is pleasant to look at.


Is it true he had three balls?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Lou W said:


> Is it true he had three balls?


I heard Hitler had only one ball.


----------



## gman

SunchaserTampa said:


> I am glad you brought that up - sort of. I looked on the motor*trend used car specs pages........... there is only 1/10th of an inch difference between the rear legroom of a mazda3( 36.2" ) and a corolla (36.3") - that's negligible. The Mazda3 does have seat-belts for 3 in the rear ........... specifically, the center seat belt is a 3 point belt ..... compare the two room-wise, they are nearly identical. The mileage is better w/ the Mazda 2.0 liter and so are the latest reliability reports. Plus - if I do go for the Mazda, I am going hatchback - I like the added versatility.


Well it's not just the amount of legroom it's the design of the seats also. My point was if the seats are bucket type then it is hard for passengers to slide over and that middle seat is going to be fairly uncomfortable.

I guess I'm spoiled with the 2014 Corolla. I've got 41.4 inches of legroom back there so it is very comfortable even for three people. Most people assume it's a Camry or something else. Toyota did a good job with the redesign, if you can stretch your budget a little bit it's a great car for Uber. Over 30mpg to boot.


----------



## Lou W

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I heard Hitler had only one ball.


No wonder he was such a prick. And he designed the VW Beetle. No 35" leg room in those days, they just ubered on. Smells like freedom.


----------



## Showa50

Interesting that the Prius just barely beats the minimum by 1inch... Coincidence? 

I drive a Kia Soul specifically for TNC.


----------



## Oh My

Screw the legroom thing. I used to put my passenger front seat almost all the way up as most people sit in the back unless numerous riders but doing this only invites females to cross their legs back there. They kick/press on my console forcing it loose too. Footprints and scuff marks everywhere and truth be told this is a female problem. The put their legs/feet everywhere on public transportation here too just like the thuggish, insecure younger urban boys with a chip on their shoulder. One 20-something female literally jumped in, put her feet on the leather seat and reclined against the door. Sorry "ladies", you can put your feet up in your own living room. Feet on the floor in my car.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

So far, in around 65 to 70 trips, I have only had one occasion where I had a group of 4 passengers - short trip to a concert at a local arena. They managed to get into my Camry, though it was tight. Made me wonder at the time, and I have never logged in as a rider so I truthfully don't know - are _riders _supposed to self-limit the size of their traveling group ? All these cars being discussed here in this topic *do* have a 5 passenger limit ..............


----------



## pako garcia

For 1.20 per mile we should be using a ford ltd 1988 instead new models
For this kind of frugals, sheaps, arrogants, disgusted, demanding pax they dont deserve nothing better


----------



## Chris Dee

I know of a driver using a Hyundai Tiburon for UberX. . . It's not a two door, he showed me it's a three door so it qualifies but only a child could sit in the back.


----------



## Moofish

I have a 2008 Mazda 3 on UberX and am a tall person myself (6'1") so I prefer to have my driver's seat all the way back if I can, but I move it forward if I have someone sitting behind me. Fitting 4 people into the car can be cramped if they are all larger people, but it does work (hatchback helps with rear headroom). But the less comfortable the passengers are, the less likely you are to get 5* all the time, so I would expect a lower rating average for a small car, I'm currently at 4.74* with over 1000 rides.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

Moofish said:


> I have a 2008 Mazda 3 on UberX and am a tall person myself (6'1") so I prefer to have my driver's seat all the way back if I can, but I move it forward if I have someone sitting behind me. Fitting 4 people into the car can be cramped if they are all larger people, but it does work (hatchback helps with rear headroom). But the less comfortable the passengers are, the less likely you are to get 5* all the time, so I would expect a lower rating average for a small car, I'm currently at 4.74* with over 1000 rides.


Thanks for the heads-up .............. it's a question of balancing the amount of my car payment vs hours I have to work, etc. I put in for my SS recently .... I have to watch how much I make ..... though I also know, I can deduct certain expenses. I recently drove a CX-5 - I had a temporary job for 3 months this summer - nice ride ! I am going to take a look at that one again. And then there's the 6. No hatch, but maybe .............


----------



## CityGirl

That kind of cracks me up...the majority of my passengers are about to board an airplane for a much longer flight than their Uber ride, with an industry standard leg room (pitch) of ...wait for it...31 inches


----------



## Jay2dresq

You're in Florida. Older Buicks, Cadillacs, and Lincolns are cheap. Its easy to find a nice low mileage one in your area. Buicks with the 3.8 V6 are very roomy, and will pull over 30 MPG on the highway. I'd look for a low mileage one about 8 years old. That way you can get 2 years out of it, and get another. This way you are minimizing your depreciation.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

SunchaserTampa said:


> So - I started driving part-time in October 2014 as time allows or as the mood strikes .... and quite frankly I enjoy it. I have been using a 2004 Camry, only 84K miles - always garaged, cosmetically white and shiny and mechanically a high 8 out of 10. But, the clock has run out. I was given notice : as of March 1, 2015 - it'll no longer be acceptable. It's a shame, but I totally understand. Passengers are entitled to vehicles that are newer, and the implied reliability that goes along with that. So I am about to replace it.
> 
> I have been looking for my version of an ideal vehicle for reliability, safety and economy. Strongly considering a Mazda3 with Skyactiv system - perhaps a 2012 or 2013. I just happened to ask Uber if that was an acceptable vehicle - and the response I got said surprised me : 2005 or newer, 4 door vehicle,* with a minimum of 35 inches rear legroom. *Now, it turns out the Mazda3 _does _have that, so that vehicle apparently is fine. I never saw or heard of this legroom requirement thing before. Many compact cars meet the requirement, but some DO NOT. Hyundai Sonata, Elantra, Honda Civic, Nissan Sentra - according to motortrend's website - used cars, interior specs - they come up an inch or more short in that area.
> 
> So is this new, something that's coming ? Does this vary location to location ??


Depends on the year of the car. I was NEVER told nor read anything on min rear leg room. I have a 2013 Sonata with plenty of leg room front and back. Not sure where you got that list.


----------



## CaptainJackLA

SunchaserTampa said:


> I am glad you brought that up - sort of. I looked on the motor*trend used car specs pages........... there is only 1/10th of an inch difference between the rear legroom of a mazda3( 36.2" ) and a corolla (36.3") - that's negligible. The Mazda3 does have seat-belts for 3 in the rear ........... specifically, the center seat belt is a 3 point belt ..... compare the two room-wise, they are nearly identical. The mileage is better w/ the Mazda 2.0 liter and so are the latest reliability reports. Plus - if I do go for the Mazda, I am going hatchback - I like the added versatility.


Make sure you are buying the car you like for YOURSELF...NOT FOR UBER.

I am considering moving into the PLUS category and will pick an approved car type that I lIke and in my budget. If I quit Uber I'm still happy with my car...FOR ME and nobody else.

Don't do the Uber car purchase. RIPOFF


----------



## CaptainJackLA

gman said:


> Well it's not just the amount of legroom it's the design of the seats also. My point was if the seats are bucket type then it is hard for passengers to slide over and that middle seat is going to be fairly uncomfortable.
> 
> I guess I'm spoiled with the 2014 Corolla. I've got 41.4 inches of legroom back there so it is very comfortable even for three people. Most people assume it's a Camry or something else. Toyota did a good job with the redesign, if you can stretch your budget a little bit it's a great car for Uber. Over 30mpg to boot.


PAX will give you low star ratings for a Crappy uncomfortable back seat. Especially if they want to screw during the trip


----------



## Oh My

pako garcia said:


> For 1.20 per mile we should be using a ford ltd 1988 instead new models
> For this kind of frugals, sheaps, arrogants, demanding pax they dont deserve nothing better


$1.20/mile? Where do you live? In $hitcago it's .90 CENTS/mile.


----------



## Sydney Uber

SunchaserTampa said:


> So - I started driving part-time in October 2014 as time allows or as the mood strikes .... and quite frankly I enjoy it. I have been using a 2004 Camry, only 84K miles - always garaged, cosmetically white and shiny and mechanically a high 8 out of 10. But, the clock has run out. I was given notice : as of March 1, 2015 - it'll no longer be acceptable. It's a shame, but I totally understand. Passengers are entitled to vehicles that are newer, and the implied reliability that goes along with that. So I am about to replace it.
> 
> I have been looking for my version of an ideal vehicle for reliability, safety and economy. Strongly considering a Mazda3 with Skyactiv system - perhaps a 2012 or 2013. I just happened to ask Uber if that was an acceptable vehicle - and the response I got said surprised me : 2005 or newer, 4 door vehicle,* with a minimum of 35 inches rear legroom. *Now, it turns out the Mazda3 _does _have that, so that vehicle apparently is fine. I never saw or heard of this legroom requirement thing before. Many compact cars meet the requirement, but some DO NOT. Hyundai Sonata, Elantra, Honda Civic, Nissan Sentra - according to motortrend's website - used cars, interior specs - they come up an inch or more short in that area.
> 
> So is this new, something that's coming ? Does this vary location to location ??


Is that with the seat rolled forward or back?


----------



## SunchaserTampa

I am not absolutely certain, but I would have to believe it's with the front seat forward , allowing maximum room for the rear passengers. In my experience, when you move a drivers' seat back as far as it will go - it minimizes the room for the passenger seated directly behind him ( regardless of the vehicle being driven .)


----------



## Suberman

I have the Toyota Camry Hybrid XLE. 32mpg on average going around densely populated areas. When I take passengers tbe seats get moved up. Only issue is the trunk of the hybrid will only take 2 large suitcases. Ive had to fit extra luggage (airport mainly) in the front seat. Sometimes they have even more and the passengers have to deal with it in the back.

A lot of the local car services are transitioning to the Toyota Avalon which is 6 inches longer than the Camry. However, there is only an inch or two here and there in extra space in the Avalon. All of the Avalons are fancier than the Camry XLE. The Avalons have about 2 cubic feet of extra trunk space. Not a lot more space, but it helps when you do a lot of airport runs. 

The Lexus ES300h and ES350 are basically fancy Avalons. You could use that to grab both Uberx and Uber Black.

I have learned when going out with my Camry Hybrid to completely strip it of my personal items. I get at least one airport run a day and I need every last inch of space at times.

The Camry/Avalon/Es all have 17 gallon tanks. In the Hybrid version that translates to 500 to 600 miles of range.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Where is the 35 inches measured from?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I have tried to match measurements from different manufacturers' spec sheets and have never been able to do so. The closest I came was from the point where the seat back and bottom cushions meet straight out to the back of the front seat.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Lou W said:


> No wonder he was such a prick. And he designed the VW Beetle. No 35" leg room in those days, they just ubered on. Smells like freedom.


Ferdinand Porsche designed the first VW "People's Car."


----------



## Worcester Sauce

SunchaserTampa said:


> So - I started driving part-time in October 2014 as time allows or as the mood strikes .... and quite frankly I enjoy it. I have been using a 2004 Camry, only 84K miles - always garaged, cosmetically white and shiny and mechanically a high 8 out of 10. But, the clock has run out. I was given notice : as of March 1, 2015 - it'll no longer be acceptable. It's a shame, but I totally understand. Passengers are entitled to vehicles that are newer, and the implied reliability that goes along with that. So I am about to replace it.
> 
> I have been looking for my version of an ideal vehicle for reliability, safety and economy. Strongly considering a Mazda3 with Skyactiv system - perhaps a 2012 or 2013. I just happened to ask Uber if that was an acceptable vehicle - and the response I got said surprised me : 2005 or newer, 4 door vehicle,* with a minimum of 35 inches rear legroom. *Now, it turns out the Mazda3 _does _have that, so that vehicle apparently is fine. I never saw or heard of this legroom requirement thing before. Many compact cars meet the requirement, but some DO NOT. Hyundai Sonata, Elantra, Honda Civic, Nissan Sentra - according to motortrend's website - used cars, interior specs - they come up an inch or more short in that area.
> 
> So is this new, something that's coming ? Does this vary location to location ??


...leg room???? What's next....charging for each "checked bag"? Is this Uber X or Jet Blue?


----------



## UberSonic

My 2014 Chevy Sonic has been great on Uber X this year. Bought it brand new (for myself), paying extra on my loan to keep up with depreciation. Being a GM employee as my regular job did make the buying less painful, lots of discounts involved there. Sonic has 34.6" of rear legroom. That being said, and me being a heavy 6'2" guy, I have placed the driver seat in a comfortable position, then was able to comfortably sit in the rear seat. I can even drive with the driver seat all the way forward to give more room, and often passengers encourage me to move back some when they see the sacrifice I am doing on that. I've got the hatchback for the added headroom in back, and constantly get compliments for how roomy my subcompact is. Surprising the occasional group with the power my tuned 1.4L Turbo can put out is always an enjoyment, too. 

Anyone that's interested in getting a New GM vehicle (2015 or 2014), let me know, I have employee pricing discount vouchers I can give out that equate to basically Dealer Invoice, and stack with all current offers and discounts.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Older Chauffeur said:


> I have tried to match measurements from different manufacturers' spec sheets and have never been able to do so. The closest I came was from the point where the seat back and bottom cushions meet straight out to the back of the front seat.


^^^
Yeh, same here. LOL! 
I think that legroom measurement is just a West Hollywood plot for some dude to come around and measure your inseam.


----------



## pako garcia

Oh My said:


> $1.20/mile? Where do you live? In $hitcago it's .90 CENTS/mile.


I live in az
Inchicago .90dlls ? 
I got understood tha the cost of living inchicago is strathosferic
How you think you are going at make it with .90dlls/mile?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

CaptainJackLA said:


> Make sure you are buying the car you like for YOURSELF...NOT FOR UBER.
> 
> I am considering moving into the PLUS category and will pick an approved car type that I lIke and in my budget. If I quit Uber I'm still happy with my car...FOR ME and nobody else.
> 
> Don't do the Uber car purchase. RIPOFF


great post


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Jay2dresq said:


> You're in Florida. Older Buicks, Cadillacs, and Lincolns are cheap. Its easy to find a nice low mileage one in your area. Buicks with the 3.8 V6 are very roomy, and will pull over 30 MPG on the highway. I'd look for a low mileage one about 8 years old. That way you can get 2 years out of it, and get another. This way you are minimizing your depreciation.


POST # 23 / JAY2DRESQ : Your "Toaster"
seems like a winnah! Happy New Year
from Marco Island.


----------



## Oh My

pako garcia said:


> I live in az
> Inchicago .90dlls ?
> I got understood tha the cost of living inchicago is strathosferic
> How you think you are going at make it with .90dlls/mile?


No way in hell this biz will survive in this city at the current rates. No way.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Definite no on the Mazda 3.

My best friend has a 2013 version, and I can't bear to sit in the back seats, and I'm only 5'10.

The biggest obstacle is that they're designed as buckets and not a flat bench, which makes it 40/20/40 across and when someone is sitting in the middle seat, they're basically sitting on the belt buckle of the other 2 rear passengers.

Also the fabric material the seats are made has way too much surface area, when you sit on it there's too much friction to move easily across (good for keeping people in their seats, but makes the seat fabric wear faster due to additional rubbing)


----------



## Uber-Doober

pako garcia said:


> I live in az
> Inchicago .90dlls ?
> I got understood tha the cost of living inchicago is strathosferic
> How you think you are going at make it with .90dlls/mile?


^^^
Very simple, and I'm surprised that you haven't hit on it. 10,000 miles per month.


----------



## pako garcia

Dont worrys man
My ex has a lot more miles and still works
Lol


----------



## KG4ICN

gman said:


> Well it's not just the amount of legroom it's the design of the seats also. My point was if the seats are bucket type then it is hard for passengers to slide over and that middle seat is going to be fairly uncomfortable.
> 
> I guess I'm spoiled with the 2014 Corolla. I've got 41.4 inches of legroom back there so it is very comfortable even for three people. Most people assume it's a Camry or something else. Toyota did a good job with the redesign, if you can stretch your budget a little bit it's a great car for Uber. Over 30mpg to boot.


I am driving a 2015 Toyota Corolla S Plus and 1 out of 3 people who use the back have mentioned how much leg room the back seats have compared to other UberX cars they've been in. I've had a few ask if this was a Camry. Another thing about the 2014/2015 Corollas it the wider wheelbase and bigger back door openings along with higher ceiling in the back compared to previous years.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

It's a tough call. One thing I've noticed over 3 months of driving - I only had 1, maybe 2 occasions - where I had 4 passengers ( plus myself ) - and, I also observed having the large trunk ( of the 2004 Camry I am presently using, until Feb 28th ) is an advantage because here in Tampa, there are a lot of college students and airport trips for them are common. They travel home with a fair amount of luggage and student crap. Now, I wish the Corolla came in a hatchback - I know I can go RAV-4 or similar but now I am giving up mpg & going up several thousand dollars in price.

So yes, I am looking for the best of all worlds - with the focus on mpg, reliability and a reasonable purchase price. a 2012 or 2013 Mazda3 hatch or a Corolla will win out. The Mazda3 with skyactive looks mighty tempting with 39 mpg highway ....... While gas might be $2 / gal at the moment, someone, somewhere is gonna upset that apple-cart and it'll go back up.


----------



## timmyolo

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Yeah but Stalin is pleasant to look at.


not as pleasant as boxer dogs... just saying...


----------



## SunchaserTampa

Looks like you guys were right - I test drove a Mazda3 and a Corolla. The Mazda3 with the 2.5 Litre and skyactive was fun to drive, the 2.0 litre was not as much fun ...... the Corolla was the smoothest riding, and yes - the back seat, being more bench-like than the 40-20-40 of the Mazda3 - will definitely be better for passengers. The Toyota seat was firmer and plusher - did not have a cheap "plasticky" feel to it . The newer Mazda3 w/ a 2.5 is more fun to drive for sure, but as a vehicle to make money and provide service for paying passengers - the Toyota wins out.

It has all the " dna "of a Camry, just a little less size.


----------



## timmyolo

I really don't want you talking about back seats and dna in a new car, sounds so wrong


----------

